# Daisy update and many people to thank



## kaykay (Dec 20, 2006)

It is with so much sadness that i post this. Daisy was euthanized today. After talking with her attending veternarian and her foster mom tiff, it was decided to give this mare some peace. Daisy had been thru so much and we all think she just mentally could not take anymore. She is buried by her foal that she lost. I want to thank tiffany for going above and beyond what any foster home should have to do. (and tiffanys family)

I also want to thank deb, bonnie and pam for their help. thank you ladies for caring so much for a horse you never met in person.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 20, 2006)

You gave her the most wonderful gift in this last act. Now she can begin again with a clean slate if she chooses or remain over the rainbow where no one and nothing can hurt her ever again. May she fly with the angels...maybe even meet my Treasure and so many others who loved us humanfolk.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 20, 2006)

im hoping her and mary are galloping in green fields together. Just so hard to lose mary and daisy so close together.


----------



## minimule (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm glad you guys did what was best for her but it's a real shame that a horse has to end this way because of how people treated her to begin with. It just doesn't seem fair. :no:


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 20, 2006)

I am proud to call Tiff my friend, she truly did all she could for Daisy girl, and although it was hard to be there today with Daisy in her final moments I am glad I could help set her free from her suffering. Part of loving these beautiful creatures is setting them free when the time comes but it is never easy..... :no:

Pam


----------



## virginia (Dec 20, 2006)

Tiffany, words fail me. You and your family have tried so very hard for months to give Daisy the love and attention she deserved. I was not available when the decision was made to put her down, but had I been, I would have voted with you all. Her mental and physical pain and suffering was just too much for her to stay in this world. She will be much happier in the next. I firmly believe that, if I didn't I could not go on trying to rescue these wonderful little animals. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all that you and your family did for this poor little girl. And Pam, thank you for being there today for Tiffany and Daisy.

Ginny


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 20, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I'm glad she got to know loving hands and hearts such as yours. Like everyone else has said she can be free now and she can have the life she was meant to have. A peaceful one.[/SIZE]

I'm sorry for the loss, but glad she's in a better place.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Dec 20, 2006)

Tiffany

I'm so sorry you and Daisy had to go thru this. You and your family have been

wonderful with her. Sometimes in these rescue situations the outcome is not

what we had hoped for. You have given Daisy the best gift of all, her freedom.

First from the horror that she, Dan and Boots were in, and now her freedom

from the horrible pain she had.

Thank you Pam for being there helping today, I know it was very hard for you also. Thank you

to all the others, for helping us make the decision to free her.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 20, 2006)

Bless you Tiffany for all your love for Daisy even though the decision to let her go in peace was the hardest part. I am so glad you had our dear Pammy there to support you through it and hope you know you did the most loving things possible to try to heal her. I wish you'd had more time with her but I can feel you deeply cared about her and I know she could feel how much you loved her.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 21, 2006)

I have started this reply for the sixth time and hopefully this is the one that gets to stay. Pam Thank You for what you did for the Daisy girl and my family yesturday



: . I would like to Thank the circle of people who always stood by and around Daisy, the board and a few others - you all have been amazing and we did right by her- that I am 100% sure. Ginny, Gini and Kay - I Thank You personally for being there and going above and beyond for her, and the boys, being there when we needed you guys. Daisy is free and at Peace now- and she so deserved it.

I do fully believe that she is out there running pain free with her foal, Treasure and Mary and a few others.

Tiffany

Edited to say- She is a Boss mare she is coming back :bgrin


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 21, 2006)

Tiff thank you for being there for this sweet girl I am sure she is much happier now. We appreciate all that you did for her.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 21, 2006)

Tiff...your place in heaven is assured with a heart as big as yours. Your post gave me tears. She is better now in all ways, you gave her peace.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Dec 26, 2006)

Tiffany, I am so sorry you had to make that decision. A very tough one but daisy is now in peace.

cyndia


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear the outcome of this rescue.

My heart goes out to you Tiffany......as this must have been a very

tough decision to make. Her suffering is over but I hope you heal.

{{{{Hugs to you & your family}}}}


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Tiff, I am so sorry that you had to make this decision. Thank you for all that you did for her.



: Shannon [/SIZE]


----------

